# Excitable and strong!



## BZOO

Any tips for how to calm Conner down when he gets worked up?
When I get home and let him out of his crate, he goes ballistic. I get why, but he's so excited and strong, I can't really just grab his collar to get him to sit and calm. 
He is great at a sit normally, but when he's amped up, verbal commands are not heard.
I considered a vibrating, NOT shock, collar to get his attention. But he would have to wear it in the crate so it's good to go when the issue arises.
Good or bad idea?
Most of my dogs have mellowed by six months or so. Guessing he's going to be year, year and a half??


----------



## jttar

Hey BZOO. As you know, it's the nature of the best, all that pent up energy. They get so focused on one thing and cannot even hear your commands. Connor has pent up energy and anxiety when in the crate. 
What I would try first is to approach the crate with a good smelling treat like a piece of cheese or lunchmeat. Don't talk to him or even make eye contact, just let him get a whiff of the treat. Next, while he is smelling the treat open the crate door enough to put your hand through and hook his leash to his collar or use a slip lead around his neck. Keep him focused on the treat while you open the door and command him to sit at the same time. After his anxiety eases and he is relaxed let him have a small taste of the treat and as he relaxes let him have more. Then try taking him right outside and let him loose to burn off the zoomies. 
After a few days of this you can try the same routine without the leash and see if he will come out and sit for the treat. Eventually, you should be able to come home, open the crate door and offer him a treat and let him go outside. The big point is not to interact with him at all when doing this. If when you get home, you are telling him hello or praising him for being a good boy it just increases their anxiety. Just do it as low key as possible. 
When I get home, I walk in the door, open the crate door and immediately open the door that they use to go outside. I let them burn it off outside. 
Also, I have a vibrating/shock collar and with some dogs the shock is the only way to break their fixation. I have used it on dogs in the past and when not abused it can be a useful tool. The shock is adjustable. It's not like you Taze them. 
Good luck and hopefully others will chime in and have more ideas.

Joe


----------

